
Mozilla might launch Firefox premium in 2019 - rolph
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/06/09/mozilla-might-launch-firefox-premium-in-2019/
======
Accacin
Jeez, the comments on the linked article are abysmal. If Firefox release a
premium version, I'm very open to paying. I prefer to pay for things I find
useful and a browser is arguably one of the most important programs on a
modern machine.

------
gexla
Quick search, here's a 2017 annual report.

> Today, the majority of Mozilla Corporation revenue is generated from global
> browser search partnerships, including the deal negotiated with Google in
> 2017 following Mozilla’s termination of its search agreement with Yahoo/Oath
> which required ongoing payments to Mozilla that remain the subject of
> litigation.

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/foundation/annualreport/2017/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/foundation/annualreport/2017/)

Not a great position to be in. I would pay for a premium version.

------
octosphere
I'm actually genuinely excited for this. Although Firefox's VPN should be free
like Opera's[0] or even freemium where users get a more advanced set of VPN
features for a small fee each month, and for the free tier, a limited set of
options like limited choice of countries, and a bandwidth quota.

[0] [https://www.opera.com/computer/features/free-
vpn](https://www.opera.com/computer/features/free-vpn)

------
equalunique
I'd pay for it.

------
rolph
i find this distressing but not unforeseen. im hoping mozilla wont fall down
the same we need more revenue slope as a lot of others have before they went
full subscription model.

